# 2013 Tri-County Bkprs Assoc Spring Workshop - Wooster, Ohio



## Mike Gillmore

*The Tri-County Beekeepers Association Inc. (TCBA) wishes to invite you, your family and friends to join us at the 35th TCBA Spring Beekeeping Workshop in Wooster, Ohio on March 1st and 2nd, 2013.

With over 1000 people that attended in 2012, we have reached the full capacity rating for the building and find it necessary to limit our reservations to 1000 . For this reason, there will be no walk-ins allowed at the door this year. Also , to reduce lines and confusion at the check-in tables, we ask that all fees be paid before the day of the workshop. Therefore no "pay at the door" option is available this year. Please use this fast and secure web-based program to register for the Workshop to secure your reservation.
*
http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1108231808240-11/2013_registration_final.pdf


----------



## blueskybeesupply

We will see you there! There's plenty of room in our trailer, if anyone needs anything.


----------



## MAXANT

I will be there, looking forward to meeting the newbees


----------



## Mike Gillmore

oldbees too ??


----------



## My-smokepole

I to will be there. Maxant how about bringing over one of your small chain uncappers. 
David


----------



## MAXANT

Did you want one for purchase or to view? I'm not sure i have room for it


----------



## My-smokepole

Both But only if you have the room. I am the type that likes to handle some thing before I buy it. 
David


----------



## Mike Gillmore

Coming up this weekend. Anyone planning to attend?


----------



## Joel

I have a maxant chain uncapper - Love it! Wish I could make it - a 1000 beeks in one place - is that even legal?


----------



## indypartridge

Mike Gillmore said:


> Coming up this weekend. Anyone planning to attend?


I'll be coming. Have been wanting to for several years, but usually it conflicts with our spring meeting here in Indiana. We had ours early this year (Feb 9th), so I'm looking forward to finally being able to attend.


----------

